# Soon to install Hella DynaBeam headlights



## whiteVR6 (Aug 11, 2001)

Anyone got a link for a DIY for headlight removal?
thanks
gary


----------



## haYnGTi (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Soon to install Hella DynaBeam headlights (whiteVR6)*

what exactly are you looking for?
also what model car?


----------



## whiteVR6 (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Soon to install Hella DynaBeam headlights (haYnGTi)*

I'd like to know what I'm going to need iin terms of tools, don't wanna OD on fun working outside in the snow @ -4F
Just had that experience putting the storage cubby under the light switch on my 06 Jetta. A 45 min install turned into 3.5 hrs, because the instructions didn't mention just how helpful a ratcheting box end wrench would be
thanks
gary


----------



## whiteVR6 (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Soon to install Hella DynaBeam headlights (whiteVR6)*

bump


----------



## whiteVR6 (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Soon to install Hella DynaBeam headlights (whiteVR6)*

So, I'm the first person reading the Vortex who is going to replace the headlights on a MKV Jetta?
Golly Gee!


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Soon to install Hella DynaBeam headlights (whiteVR6)*

Probably not. But for vehicle specific information you might want to try the MkV forum!


----------



## SootHappens (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Soon to install Hella DynaBeam headlights (whiteVR6)*

Check the MKV section... At the top of the list there is a DIY sticky which includes a Dynabeam install... It's what I used as reference.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3511653 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3251102
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=170407
Front Bumper Removal: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3443678




















































_Modified by SootHappens at 9:53 AM 1-5-2008_


----------

